# how to get mottled?



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a recessive red mottled young cock. I was wondering if I could get mottled babies from him? What color would I need to breed him to?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi there CityCowGirl,

There are different causes of white mottling in pigeons, for example tiger grizzle, pied and the (possibly 2 or more) white-side genes. 

When talking about recessive red mottles, especially in high-flier and tumbler breeds, I assume the mutation to be caused by the white-side gene associated with recessive red. So lets discuss that.

There isn't much information available on the web about the inheritance of the white-side factor, which causes recessive red mottled birds alternatively called rose-wing or agate.

The one thing that (almost) everyone does agree on is that mottling on recessive red is caused by a different genetic factor than mottling in black birds, and that the white mottling never occurs in the nest, but only after the first moult. So you will have to keep the offspring for some time to be sure whether they are mottles or not. I've heard that some recessive red homers (the unimproved kind) sometimes show new white feathers after the second and successive molts, leading me to believe that the white in these birds may also increase over time.

Since we do not know the exact inheritance pattern, your best bet for breeding mottles, would be to breed him with a recessive red mottled hen. You are sure to get at least some mottles that way.

Your second best option is to mate the male to a related recessive red female and hope that she carries some of the mottling genes.

Lastly you could mate him to a completely unrelated recessive red hen. If you do not get mottles from this mating, you can breed these daughters back to their father to get some mottles.

I'm sure there should be some breeders of rose-wings on the forum which could give us some more clarification.

Regards,
Rudolph


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you Rudolph!


----------

